# Pharm grade?



## Straight30weight (Aug 27, 2018)

Is everyone using pharm grade now or are there ugl labs that are safe? I had a source a few years ago with legit ugl stuff but now I don’t know who to trust.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 27, 2018)

If you can get pharm then why run ugl?


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 27, 2018)

Well today I can’t get any of it as I haven’t sourced it yet lol. I’ve ordered from the web in the past, but I see everyone says away from that now. So I’m assuming only pharm is safe


----------



## Spongy (Aug 27, 2018)

I use UGL.  You just gotta find a source you trust!


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 27, 2018)

UGL! find a good source and youll have the exact same thing


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 28, 2018)

Most that claim pharm grade are fake or
over priced .


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 28, 2018)

Pharm grade is out there ...

Plenty of good ugl’s though


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 28, 2018)

I've used both, but always go back to ugl


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2018)

As far as testosterone goes there is no difference and I proved that with bloodwork on myself.

As far as GH goes some say nothing is better then Pharm Grade


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> As far as testosterone goes there is no difference and I proved that with bloodwork on myself.
> 
> As far as GH goes some say nothing is better then Pharm Grade



Came here to say this. For most AAS, ye'll never know the difference between a quality sourced UGL product and the pharma equivalent.

For HGH, ye can tell almost immediately. Much higher price point of course, but if ye have that kind of money then ye'll know where it went when ye experience it.


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 28, 2018)

Been using the same small UGL since they started.  One time I had doubts so I sent it all to be tested and it came back 100% legit.  Find a UGL you trust and then show them support.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 28, 2018)

I’ve joined a new local gym that’s got a history of local bodybuilding and powerlifting. I’m hoping to eventually make some contacts that I can trust. My old source is gone and you guys have me turned off to ordering from a website lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’ve joined a new local gym that’s got a history of local bodybuilding and powerlifting. I’m hoping to eventually make some contacts that I can trust. My old source is gone and you guys have me turned off to ordering from a website lol



websites have taken a hit of the last few years.  They are just too easy to find, gather info on & take down w/LE.  

UGL all day unless you have a hook up to cheap pharma.


----------



## Puff39 (Aug 30, 2018)

I recently ran out of my test and eq and my source isn't answering my calls, i'm sceptical about ordering online any suggestions


----------



## Jin (Aug 30, 2018)

Puff39 said:


> I recently ran out of my test and eq and my source isn't answering my calls, i'm sceptical about ordering online any suggestions



Yeah, don't piss your source off next time.


----------



## Webiseb (Sep 16, 2018)

Maijah said:


> If you can get pharm then why run ugl?


Amen! I think people have a skewed idea as to what “pharma” actually is. To me, pharma grade test is from Hikma or Pfizer, not an UGL that has developed itself a brand.


----------



## MrBombastic (Sep 18, 2018)

If you can have access to a pharma grade directly i will not think twice, maybe a little expensive but you're sure of what you're taking.


----------



## Webiseb (Sep 25, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Is everyone using pharm grade now or are there ugl labs that are safe? I had a source a few years ago with legit ugl stuff but now I don’t know who to trust.


If you want legit pharma, you’ll most likely have to get your primary care doctor to prescribe, or have a trt clinic prescribe. These are the only ways I know of.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2018)

Webiseb said:


> If you want legit pharma, you’ll most likely have to get your primary care doctor to prescribe, or have a trt clinic prescribe. These are the only ways I know of.


I have legit pharma for trt.


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I have legit pharma for trt.



My doc just prescribed me regular testosterone. He said the legit stuff is the same just overpriced.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> My doc just prescribed me regular testosterone. He said the legit stuff is the same just overpriced.


15 bones a month....


----------



## Jin (Sep 26, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> 15 bones a month....



Sarcasm. Learn it. Love it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 26, 2018)

a good ugl oil is just as good as pharma...now orals its not even close


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> Sarcasm. Learn it. Love it.


I’m an idiot


----------

